
Show HN: Funnel Visualization in HTML/CSS/D3.js - eekfuh
http://bl.ocks.org/inlineblock/raw/5557802/
======
aaimnr
The 3d effect doesn't really make sense in this case, since it suggests that
all the segments have actually equal width.

~~~
benbjohnson
I'm not sure if the 3D effect is intentional but I definitely agree. It makes
it confusing as to what I'm looking at. I feel like it's a Wolfenstein 3D
level.

Kudos on working on a better visualization of funnel analysis. The traditional
bar chart that tools like MixPanel use is also confusing. It explicitly convey
that you're looking at the flow of actions.

I wrote an open source behavioral analytics database and I opted for
separating the action visualization and the flow between actions in my D3.js
funnel analysis visualization. Animation also helps to show the flow.

<http://demo.skydb.io/gharchive/explore>

(For context, that's GitHub Archive data so it's showing the next immediate
action after a given action -- e.g. pushes, repo creation, GitHub follows,
etc)

------
viggity
Cool work, I like the transitions, but I'd caution people on actually using a
funnel chart as it has a tendency to be easily mis-interpreted.
<http://blog.spark59.com/2012/why-not-the-funnel-chart/>

------
danlebo
Very interesting how it's only using one div and border hacks per segment. So
I guess in theory this would work on older browsers, other than just content
clipping in IE8, IE7, etc.

~~~
eekfuh
Initially I wrote it using 2 div's (one for the segment and one for the gap)
so it would work in ie8, but I opted to go with one div, since its cleaner
DOM-wise.

------
rjurney
Great job. Lose the 3D.

